# new project



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

ive just aquired a 4' x 20" x 15" glass tank with 10mm glass!!

so ive decided to make an aboureal tank of some description 

so today i got down to buissnes with a razor blade and began taking the lid frame off and i have taken the end off one end so i can stand the tank on end and stick the end peice to what was origionaly the top so i can have 12" or less filled with water for some cardinal tetras and ive sorted out some stainless steel mesh for the sides and new top

but the question is what to put in the next 3' x 20" x 15" im thinking red eyes what you recon ??

pics to follow


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

here is the tank










end on









here is the glass in place a bit of imagaination needed yet though lol


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

I got a tank exactly the same, im stuck on what to do with it either sell it or turn it into something :hmm:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

hear's a few mor pics ive put the end on the bottom now and i got the lid on and the door .


just needs cleaning next


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

thats amazing 
:2thumb::no1:
im gonna have to try that :mf_dribble:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice, have you used silicone to fix the piano hinge?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Nice, have you used silicone to fix the piano hinge?


Yes I have well aquarium sealent

Why do you ask???


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Can I ask how you made the door and mesh top? It looks amazing, but I have no idea how you did it!! :blush:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Can I ask how you made the door and mesh top? It looks amazing, but I have no idea how you did it!! :blush:


i got the mesh from work it is 316 stainless steel with 2mm holes and i got 20mm angle aluminium from b&q and mitre'd the lengths and used aquarium sealent to glue the mesh to the lengths and wallah!!!:2thumb:

and with the door same again only i used 20mm flat alu and sanwiched the mesh in the middle of the 2 flats


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

ive knocked together a stand for my tank now

its nowhere near finished but you get the picture


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

louodge said:


> i got the mesh from work it is 316 stainless steel with 2mm holes and i got 20mm angle aluminium from b&q and mitre'd the lengths and used aquarium sealent to glue the mesh to the lengths and wallah!!!:2thumb:
> 
> and with the door same again only i used 20mm flat alu and sanwiched the mesh in the middle of the 2 flats


Thanks for that, makes sense now : victory:



louodge said:


> ive knocked together a stand for my tank now
> 
> its nowhere near finished but you get the picture


It's going to look stunning when finished hun. I'm seriously impressed!!!


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Thanks for that, makes sense now : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to look stunning when finished hun. I'm seriously impressed!!!


 

thank you its starting to shape now ive just dot some sanding and staining and clean it all up then i can start on the exciting bits.:2thumb:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

This is awesome!

Like an Arboreal Paludarium


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

louodge said:


> i got the mesh from work it is 316 stainless steel with 2mm holes and i got 20mm angle aluminium from b&q and mitre'd the lengths and used aquarium sealent to glue the mesh to the lengths and wallah!!!:2thumb:
> 
> and with the door same again only i used 20mm flat alu and sanwiched the mesh in the middle of the 2 flats



This is cool! I've been looking everywhere for mesh like that! Where do you work? Is there a website?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

louodge said:


> hear's a few mor pics ive put the end on the bottom now and i got the lid on and the door .
> 
> 
> just needs cleaning next


 looks good:2thumb:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

I like it  When you making mine ? lol


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

louodge said:


> Yes I have well aquarium sealent
> 
> Why do you ask???


I was just curious. I have made a few glass tanks in my time. You have made a good job of the mesh screens, well done.


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

That's gonna look kickass when it's done!
Great job so far!


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

in case anyone hassent seen im now selling this project :gasp::gasp::gasp:

link
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/341807-arboreal-paludarium-project-sale.html


----------

